# 2012 Synapse 6 Apex - road cc website



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Lots of pics and some info on the 2012 Synapse 6 Apex. No ride review yet but they say there will be one. 

road.cc.Synapse 6 Apex


----------



## razredge (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link. I've been looking for some info on the 2012 Synapse 6 Apex. Let us know when you come across a ride review. : )


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking bike.......I like the white components, very unique and clean looking.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I rode the 2012 Synapse Carbon 6 (Apex) and thought I would post a few impressions for those interested. First, a little about me. I ride for recreation/fitness and go out three to five days a week, 30 to 50 miles a week. Just wanted to put a little context with my views. I'm not a reviewer, just a guy who likes to ride his bike.

I rode about eight miles so it was a good ride to get a feel for the bike. This bike is really nice. I love the geo. and the ride is very comfortable as well as my position on the bike. The Apex worked perfectly. The ride is very smooth and power transfer was great to me as every pedal stroke shot me forward nicely. There is good rode feedback and going downhill fast felt very solid and smooth and gave me lots of confidence

I've been searching for a new bike for the past six months and after the ride on the Syanapse have decided I am going with it. I just have to decide if it will be w/ SRAM or Shimano. I also want the full carbon fork so it will be either the 5 or 4. I was glad I had the 11-32 with the SRAM on a big hill so that might sway me towards the Synapse 4.

I rode the Giant Defy Advance and Specialized Roubiax. Both are great bikes also. If the Synapse wasn't around I could be very happy with either of these bikes. The Defy on the plusher side of things and the Roubiax on the firmer side. Both were comfortable and smooth. The Roubiax had the "raciest" feel of the three.

For me the Synapse just felt right from the start. It's just a great bike.

Cheer,

Scott


----------

